
Boston Dynamics Reimagined Handle Robot for Logistics[video] - phront
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iV_hB08Uns
======
matt-attack
I eagerly look forward to new videos from BD. I feel like I get to peak
through a worm-hole into the future. It's extremely gratifying.

I especially like that this robot seems entirely dissimilar to the human form.
Like it's truly been built for this type of task. I guess you could argue that
that counter-balancing tail is quite like a Kangaroo, but still.

~~~
jcims
It’s like a cross between an ostrich and an octopus.

The cool thing on mixed terrain is they can lock the wheels and walk on them
like feet.

